# bestimmte PDF Seite verlinken



## Eaden (20. Januar 2005)

Wie kann ich eine bestimmte seite eines pdf-files verlinken


----------



## Lord-Lance (20. Januar 2005)

Nein ich denke das er wie einen anker im HTML auf eine Seite im PDF verlinken möchte. Aber das geht soviel ich weiss nicht. JEdefalls schafft es Google auch nicht.


----------



## Eaden (20. Januar 2005)

schade
trotzdem danke


----------

